# How much do you pay for a dental?



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Out of interest, I was wondering how much do we all pay for dentals? Some of the prices I have seen on here seem excessively high. For a routine dental on a bunny who has regular dentals we would expect to pay £65 ish. Mind you, they do give us a discount, as we practically live there!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rosie has monthly dentals and it costs us £65 every month. She goes to the vets for her teeth to be checked every 2 weeks though and the vet doesn't charge us for that because he has a soft spot for Rosie and we're there all the time.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm paying £162 tomorrrow for Buddy to have spurs on his molars taken care of under general anaesthetic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

I pay around £68 but then I have a discount on my account


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

£162 is sounding awful steep. Ouch.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> £162 is sounding awful steep. Ouch.


im paying £162 for my buns bk teeth to be sorted too, i also have been told that ,that is expensive what price should i be looking at for anestetic and spurs to be sorted??


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

£65 ish here, for general anaesthetic/spurs burred down here.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> £65 ish here, for general anaesthetic/spurs burred down here.


oh my that is quite a difference,hmm after he has had his treatment tomorrow might ring round some more local vets that know what there doing with bunnies and see if any are cheaper just incase he does need this done more than once! im limited to vets as i can not drive  but thank you for letting me know


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

perhaps you could put out feelers on here for a rabbit savvy vet in your area/ You still want somenoe who knows his/her stuff. I am wondering if your estimate includes overnight care? ours always come home on the day


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting that 2 people on here both have quotes of £162, even though you both live in different parts of Uk. Are your vets part of a chain I wonder, with standardised prices?


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> perhaps you could put out feelers on here for a rabbit savvy vet in your area/ You still want somenoe who knows his/her stuff. I am wondering if your estimate includes overnight care? ours always come home on the day


they told me he was going in, in the morning so he could come home afternoon/evening


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Interesting that 2 people on here both have quotes of £162, even though you both live in different parts of Uk. Are your vets part of a chain I wonder, with standardised prices?


yep mine is and im guessing with the price we are both going to the same vets practice.this is the first time my rabbit has been to this vets but it was recommended to me and was just up the road,i was so worried about my bun i just took him, i have been looking around and have been told about another vet that a family member highly recommends so going to give them a ring get some info for any future appointments (not as local but im willing to get there).i have also had someone tell me that this vets im taking him to is no good so after tomorrow i shall not be going i dont think.just want him sorted now bless him


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck with the dental tomorrow - I hope it all goes smoothly. Get that over, then you can worry about where to go in the future. hope fully, he will never need another dental anyway.

If you do decide to look for another vet in the future, perhaps put feelers out here. Or take recommendation from other local bunny owners - many a vet is great with cats na ddogs, but knows very little about our dear buns.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Good luck with the dental tomorrow - I hope it all goes smoothly. Get that over, then you can worry about where to go in the future. hope fully, he will never need another dental anyway.
> 
> If you do decide to look for another vet in the future, perhaps put feelers out here. Or take recommendation from other local bunny owners - many a vet is great with cats na ddogs, but knows very little about our dear buns.


thank you, i will


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Interesting that 2 people on here both have quotes of £162, even though you both live in different parts of Uk. Are your vets part of a chain I wonder, with standardised prices?


No idea. This is my vet: Home - Penmellyn Veterinary Group
No prices on the website, though!

Interestingly, they have a talk on 'Keeping your Rabbit Happy and Healthy' advertised on their website for September. Not much info about what this will involve, but it's an evening I think I'll be free so I'm very tempted to pop along!

There's only one other vet practice in my town, although I am tempted to make enquiries to compare. I use Penmellyn because they've always been great with my cat, plus I like having everything registered with the same place and I've taken out pet plans with them to spread the cost of vaccinations etc. However, I'm not entirely convinced they're the most rabbit-savy practitioners as of yet. They're not the cheapest, either! It's going to be an extra £40 for the castration, too (ouch - both me and Buddy!!).


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The talk sounds interesting, and will be an indicator if they know their bunny stuff! You could have some fun and ask lots of pertinent questions, then see if they answer well!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

touch wood, mine havent had to have any dental work, they get them checked by the vet and all is well. but knowing my luck right now with my bunnies im due something to go wrong


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

around £70 with my discount


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> The talk sounds interesting, and will be an indicator if they know their bunny stuff! You could have some fun and ask lots of pertinent questions, then see if they answer well!!


ok lets see if my vet knows his stuff ,can you think of a question that i can ask?? :confused1: then i will go in the morning and see what he says???


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You are going to have a stressful day tomorrow, so be kind to yourelf, and concentrate on bun. 

You should be talked through immediate post surgery aftercare when you pick him up, and you should be given enough time to ask any questions you have. You should be told what pain relief if any he was given by vet. You could ask does he need more pain relief at home, the dosage and when? You could ask whether his mouth/tongue were cut? You could ask if he has started eating yet - and what? (it is important to get bun eating asap so his gut keeps moving). Do they recommend anything to keep his gut in good order to avoid stasis? Do they say anything about keeping him warm post surgery (not so hard in summer. In winter we keep our bunny inside for anight, post dental, and give them a snugglesafe).).You could ask how to avoid a repeat dental (hay/hay/hay, although some are just predisposed whatever you do). 

Good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> You are going to have a stressful day tomorrow, so be kind to yourelf, and concentrate on bun.
> 
> You should be talked through immediate post surgery aftercare when you pick him up, and you should be given enough time to ask any questions you have. You should be told what pain relief if any he was given by vet. You could ask does he need more pain relief at home, the dosage and when? You could ask whether his mouth/tongue were cut? You could ask if he has started eating yet - and what? (it is important to get bun eating asap so his gut keeps moving). Do they recommend anything to keep his gut in good order to avoid stasis? Do they say anything about keeping him warm post surgery (not so hard in summer. In winter we keep our bunny inside for anight, post dental, and give them a snugglesafe).).You could ask how to avoid a repeat dental (hay/hay/hay, although some are just predisposed whatever you do).
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.


thank you,im glad you said to ask about keeping him warm or i wouldnt have thought about it tbh. if i remember i will ask all of the above. im more nervous than my bun i think lol will keep you updated


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

hel 79, i hope your bun gets on ok today!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope all goes well for the 2 dental buns today - plus any others out there!!


----------

